# Problemes divers dans Safari / Bugs...



## Mondana (30 Avril 2005)

Lors de l'ouverture d'une adresse"www." la barre bleue s'arrete pdt 5 secondes et apres c'est rapide !     
Sous Panther la misa a jour de Safari avait augmentee la rapidite d'execution...

J'ai un reglage a faire ?

SAFARI 2 moins PERFORMANT qu'avant ? (lol)

Merci 


*Poste par Modern Thing*


Ce thread est une sorte de collectifs des petits problemes et bugs rencontres sur Safari. Merci de faire une recherche dans ces pages avant d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet. Postez vos questions ici si elles se rapprochent  de vos problemes.

Merci d'utiliser la fonction recherche.


Bien a vous,


Angie.


----------



## Nazgul (3 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai installé Tiger sur mon iMac G5 1.8/1,25G RAM. Safari tourne sans problème jusqu'au moment de fermer une fenêtre de Safari en cliquant sur le bouton rouge...à ce moment Safari quitte inopinément.
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème?
Merci


----------



## fabrice301 (3 Mai 2005)

j'ai le meme probleme que toi. par contre il ne se produit que sur un de mes deux comptes utilisateurs ... l'autre march tres bien. en plus de ce bleme, j'avais un souci avec mail qui plater des qu'il relevait mes messages: j'ai réglé le probleme en jetant mailboxes plist mais la pour safari je cale. as tu essayé de reinstaller safari avec le package?


----------



## atshoom (4 Mai 2005)

j'ai eu le probleme moi aussi, apres recherche j'i trouvé le fautif: speed download et ces "extensions" qui vont dans le dossier library de ton user. (ça coinssait avec la 3.0.6) la 3.0.7 ou 0.8 mettent ça a jour


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)

Chez moi Safari à également quitté quelquefois, en tout les cas il est pour l'instant moins stable que la version précédente.


----------



## Mondana (4 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai déja posté le jour de la sortie de Tiger mais peu de réponses...

Savez vous si c'est normal d'attendre "longtemps" le chargement des pages sous Safari 2.0 ?

Chez moi il faut 30 secondes mini. pour que la barre"bleue" avance jusqu'au bout ...trop long!!!

Une mise à jour est elle prévue ou est un problème de config ?

Powerbook 15' 1,5 Ghz 1Mo ram (tout récent quand même...)

Merci.


----------



## PinkTurtle (4 Mai 2005)

Je trouve Safari plus que moyen: hier, il m'a crashé plus de 4 fois en une apres midi de boulot ( donc pas d'internet intensif non plus).
Bref, moi, je retourne encore une fois sous Firefox! je lui ai laisssé une chance!

Par contre, l'attente de 30 s n'est pas normal du tout. Installe Firefox ou autre ( Opera...) et regarde si ca met autant de temps. Si oui, ce n'est pas Safari le problème alors. Ca doit etre ta connexion, ou le partage internet...


----------



## Mondana (4 Mai 2005)

Merci  PinkTurtle   

Cela va plus vite sous firefox !!!

J'ai des doutes sur la version Safari 2 de Tiger ...

@+


----------



## agmt (6 Mai 2005)

Salut, 
comment se fait-ce qu'Apple n'ait pas optimisé le préchargement des signets a l'ouverture de Safari ??

sur Powerbook 1,5 ghz / 1,5 de Ram, il faut quasiment 10 secondes d'attente avant le 1er affichage du menu Signet.. / et pourtant je n'en ai par enormement !

limite ca décourage l'utilisation de ce menu, tout comme Dashboard et sa premiere apparition..


Y a-t-il une astuce pour accelerer l'affichage des Signets ?

Merci !!


----------



## iMan (6 Mai 2005)

j'ai essayer safari 2 sur un compte utilisateur fraichement crée pour tester si il plante aussi .
Résultat, il marche au poil ! il ne quitte plus inopinémen.
Donc ma question est que dois-je faire pour le faire fonctionner normalement sur ma session principale?
merci de votre aide ...
Atshoom,le speed download,tu le jetter a la poubelle ?
il ya plusieur speed download, le quel est le mauvais ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mai 2005)

T'as fait quel type d'install d'abord ?


----------



## Yip (6 Mai 2005)

Sur mon Alu 12" 867 MHz, Tiger màj sur 10.3.7, avec un menu signet de 26 lignes tout compris ça met environ 1,5 sec...


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mai 2005)

Je viens de passer tous les signets de toute les collections dans le menu signets pour tester. À l'heure actuelle sur mon iMac G3 500 il faut une demi seconde pour afficher le menu la première fois (60 lignes dont certaines sont des dossiers).


----------



## agmt (6 Mai 2005)

si je dit "toujours aussi lent" c'est parce c'était déjà comme ça sur Panther, avec une install sur un powerbook tout neuf... / et la pour Tiger, j'ai simplement fait une mise a jour, mais faudrait que je tente de refaire une clean install un des ces quatre, quand j'aurai terminé les boulots en cours..


----------



## Jeffouille (6 Mai 2005)

C'est un peu basic comme réponse, mais la solution : UNE CLEAN INSTALLE


----------



## atshoom (6 Mai 2005)

je t'en fouterai moi des clean installs !!! 
pas besoin de tout ça si tu sais faire la gestion de tes répertoire Library !!! 

pour speeddownload: 
soit tu telecharges la derniere version 3.0.8
soit dans le dossier library de ton user tu vires le dossier speed download qui est dans le dossier internet plugin 
(pour faire simple tu fais une recherche dans ton dossier library dont le nom contient speed  )
et fait gaffe car en configuration par défaut speed download reinstalle les plugs in s'il est ouvert et check que le fichier de plug in ne sont pas là ou ils devraient etre.


----------



## lilimac54 (6 Mai 2005)

ben chez moi il vient de quitter juste à l'instant


----------



## lorent8 (6 Mai 2005)

J'ai installé Tiger et depuis il m'est impossible de lancer le navigateur Safari. A chaque une fenetre m'indique : Saft Loading Problem The current version of Safari (v412) is not supported. J'ai le choix entre Try aniway, Disable Saft, Ok. Mais aucun ne fonctionne si je clique dessus et le seul moyen de débloquer la situation est de cliquer sur Forcer a quitter... 
    Je précise que dès la dernière mise à jour de Safari sur Panther, cette fenêtre apparaissait mais il me suffisait que je clique sur Ok pour que une fenêtre s'ouvre avec le site web rechrché. Désormais, c'est totalement impossible au point que je suis obligé d'utiliser Internet Explorer en solution de dépannage. Quelqu'un a-t-il été confronté au même problème ? Que dois faire ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Mai 2005)

pour ton soucis avec safari .. je ne vois pas mais en attendant , sers toi plutot de shiira par exemple .. tu seras plus en securité et en usage plus agreable qu'avec internet explorer  c'estlà shiira .. sinon tu peux aussi naviguer avec opera operaou le très réputé firefox


----------



## minime (6 Mai 2005)

J'imagine que ta version est périmée. Tu dois virer Saft, qui d'après le fichier Readme devrait se trouver dans _Bibliothèque > InputManagers_. Tu le mets à la Corbeille ou tu utilises l'installeur de la dernière version en date (8.0.0) pour désinstaller l'ancienne.


----------



## Frodon (6 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				lorent8 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé Tiger et depuis il m'est impossible de lancer le navigateur Safari. A chaque une fenetre m'indique : Saft Loading Problem The current version of Safari (v412) is not supported. J'ai le choix entre Try aniway, Disable Saft, Ok. Mais aucun ne fonctionne si je clique dessus et le seul moyen de débloquer la situation est de cliquer sur Forcer a quitter...
> Je précise que dès la dernière mise à jour de Safari sur Panther, cette fenêtre apparaissait mais il me suffisait que je clique sur Ok pour que une fenêtre s'ouvre avec le site web rechrché. Désormais, c'est totalement impossible au point que je suis obligé d'utiliser Internet Explorer en solution de dépannage. Quelqu'un a-t-il été confronté au même problème ? Que dois faire ? Merci de votre aide.



Il faut que tu upgrade Saft en 8.0 (payant) pour alors que tu retire Saft.

Pour retirer Saft il suffit de retirer le fichier "Saft" qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque -> Input Managers soit dans le repertoire Bibliothèque à la racine de ton disque, soit celui qui est dans ton répertoire utilisateur.

A+


----------



## iMan (7 Mai 2005)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu basic comme réponse, mais la solution : UNE CLEAN INSTALLE



j'ai deja réinstaler le systeme !
c'est un probleme de fichier ...


----------



## iMan (7 Mai 2005)

atshoom a dit:
			
		

> je t'en fouterai moi des clean installs !!!
> pas besoin de tout ça si tu sais faire la gestion de tes répertoire Library !!!
> 
> pour speeddownload:
> ...




C'est possible que ma verssion actuel de speed download soit la 1.2.8 ?


----------



## Frodon (7 Mai 2005)

Pour Safari, il y a deux repertoires dans lesquels il faut chercher et mettre à jour ou retirer les extensions/plugins incompatibles:

- Input Managers
- Internet Plug-Ins

Si ca ne crashe qu'avec un utilisateur particulier, alors il faut regarder seulement les repertoires cités ci-dessus dans le repertoire Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur concerné.
Si cela touche tous les utilisateurs, alors il faut regarder dans le repertoire Bibliothèque à la racine

Pour identifier le fautif, il suffit de proceder comme suit:

- Copier tous les elements presents actuellement dans un autre repertoire temporairement
- Remettre un à un les elements dans leur repertoire d'origine en lançant à chaque fois Safari entre chaque element ajouté.
- Voir si Safari crash

Si Safari crash, alors l'element est incompatible, il faut alors le mettre à jour ou le retirer completement s'il n'existe pas encore de mise à jour compatible avec Tiger.


----------



## Kilian2 (7 Mai 2005)

Pour moi Safari 2 fontionne normalement (connnexion web ethernet)


----------



## Gregg (7 Mai 2005)

J'aurai voulu savoir si il etait possible de faire comme dans Firefox c'est a dire quand on clique dans un lien , le lien s'affiche dans un nouvel onglet et non dans une nouvelle fenêtre est ce possible ?

Merci


----------



## lorent8 (7 Mai 2005)

Merci j'ai effectivement viré Saft et tout marche à merveille ! Good day Sunshine


----------



## lorent8 (7 Mai 2005)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà j'ai tout mis à la poubelle et tout roule à merveille. C top. Merci de ton aide
> 
> ...


----------



## lorent8 (7 Mai 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que ta version est périmée. Tu dois virer Saft, qui d'après le fichier Readme devrait se trouver dans _Bibliothèque > InputManagers_. Tu le mets à la Corbeille ou tu utilises l'installeur de la dernière version en date (8.0.0) pour désinstaller l'ancienne.



Oui j'ai effectivement viré Saft à la poubelle et depuis mon Safari est de retour. Merci de ton aide


----------



## iMan (7 Mai 2005)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pour Safari, il y a deux repertoires dans lesquels il faut chercher et mettre à jour ou retirer les extensions/plugins incompatibles:
> 
> - Input Managers
> - Internet Plug-Ins
> ...


Ok je comprend , mais ne pensses tu pas que la mise a jour 10.4.1 résoudra mon problem ?
Sa m'évitrais de faire ces manipulations et peut etre meme des bétises ...


----------



## Frodon (7 Mai 2005)

iMan a dit:
			
		

> Ok je comprend , mais ne pensses tu pas que la mise a jour 10.4.1 résoudra mon problem ?
> Sa m'évitrais de faire ces manipulations et peut etre meme des bétises ...



Non, car ce n'est pas un bug de Tiger. C'est des extensions qui ne sont pas compatible avec la nouvelle version de Safari. Ce qui n'a rien d'illogique, surtout pour les Input Managers (moins vrai pour les plugins), puisqu'ils patch Safari pour lui rajouter ou detourner des fonctionnalités pour les améliorer. De ce fait, ce type d'extensions sont très sensible à une mise à jour du logiciel qu'elles patch (ici Safari).

Donc rien ne sert que tu attendes une quelconque mise à jour de Tiger, ca ne resoudra pas ce problème. Soit tu mets à jour els extensions que tu utilises, soit tu les vires.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mai 2005)

Salut,
Un problème dont je n'ai trouvé aucune trace, c'est l'historique de safari qui est tout petit chez moi (environ 200 pages à vue d'oeil). C'est très ennuyant, avant il n'était pas limité en pages mais en jours  (une semaine) et c'était bien mieux.


----------



## toms (8 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Un problème dont je n'ai trouvé aucune trace, c'est l'historique de safari qui est tout petit chez moi (environ 200 pages à vue d'oeil). C'est très ennuyant, avant il n'était pas limité en pages mais en jours  (une semaine) et c'était bien mieux.




Il me semble que certains utilitaires te permettent de régler l'historique à l'envie...
Onyx,ToolX,....;-)


----------



## toms (8 Mai 2005)

agmt a dit:
			
		

> si je dit "toujours aussi lent" c'est parce c'était déjà comme ça sur Panther, avec une install sur un powerbook tout neuf... / et la pour Tiger, j'ai simplement fait une mise a jour, mais faudrait que je tente de refaire une clean install un des ces quatre, quand j'aurai terminé les boulots en cours..



Ouias ouais la clean install la solution miracle à tous vous problèmes  
On dirait des discours de Politiques...
Cheche pas si tu as pal mal de signets.... c'est ce que tu dis...
leur manip est toujoiurs aussi laborieuse....que sous Panther.
Point barre.  :hein:


----------



## dodobis (11 Mai 2005)

Je ne peux pas écouter france-info en live depuis Safari avec en prime le message suivant:
"erreur lors de la création d'un fichier tmp unique"
Qui peut me décoder cette erreur et me dire comment en sortir...

PS : voici l'url :
http://cache.yacast.fr/V4/franceinfo/microplayer/finfo_micro_main_V2.html?id=finfo


----------



## Radagast (11 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, effectivement, en suivant le lien, j'ai la même erreur. Par contre, en partant de la page d'accueil de france info puis écouter en direct, ça fonctionne
Amicalement,
Radagast


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Je remonte un peu ce poste, car j'ai le même problème mais j'ai une clean install... Donc ca semble bien être un bug.


----------



## iMan (11 Mai 2005)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Non, car ce n'est pas un bug de Tiger. C'est des extensions qui ne sont pas compatible avec la nouvelle version de Safari. Ce qui n'a rien d'illogique, surtout pour les Input Managers (moins vrai pour les plugins), puisqu'ils patch Safari pour lui rajouter ou detourner des fonctionnalités pour les améliorer. De ce fait, ce type d'extensions sont très sensible à une mise à jour du logiciel qu'elles patch (ici Safari).
> 
> Donc rien ne sert que tu attendes une quelconque mise à jour de Tiger, ca ne resoudra pas ce problème. Soit tu mets à jour els extensions que tu utilises, soit tu les vires.



Si je les vires, je risque quoi ? 
si je veux la mise a jours,je la trouve ou ? elle existe déja ? 
merci en tout cas


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Mai 2005)

Safari 2 me semble aussi un peu moins stable que la version précédente. l'application a quitté à plusieurs reprises en voulant afficher un PDF.


----------



## iMan (11 Mai 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte un peu ce poste, car j'ai le même problème mais j'ai une clean install... Donc ca semble bien être un bug.


Pourquoi apple nous fournirais des extentions non compatible??


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

iMan a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi apple nous fournirais des extentions non compatible??



Tu parles de quelles extensions ?


----------



## dodobis (11 Mai 2005)

Radagast a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, effectivement, en suivant le lien, j'ai la même erreur. Par contre, en partant de la page d'accueil de france info puis écouter en direct, ça fonctionne
> Amicalement,
> Radagast


Moi, l'erreur se produit bien en partant de la page d'accueil !


----------



## lachc (11 Mai 2005)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas écouter france-info en live depuis Safari avec en prime le message suivant:
> "erreur lors de la création d'un fichier tmp unique"
> Qui peut me décoder cette erreur et me dire comment en sortir...
> 
> ...



En suivant le lien, tout est OK


----------



## Timekeeper (14 Mai 2005)

J'ai un bug graphique.

Parfois certaines photos n'aparaissent pas, ou aparaissent trop bas, enfin c'est plutôt tout ce qu'il y a en dessous qui commence trop haut, comme vous voulez  

Exemple :





Et quand je surligne le texte, la photo commence à disparaitre.






Mais si je la surligne en entier, elle réaparait au dessous du surlignage.


----------



## XX69 (14 Mai 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Safari 2 me semble aussi un peu moins stable que la version précédente. l'application a quitté à plusieurs reprises en voulant afficher un PDF.



Je l'ai noté dans un autre poste sorry..

le plugins adobe ne se met pas dans le bon repertoire si on est en HFS+...

il faut bouger le plugins de place et ca marche tres tres bien

maxime


----------



## XX69 (14 Mai 2005)

Bon je renote ici mes astuces, resultats pour Safari..
pour le PDF. le plugins n'est pas dans le bon repertoire si on est en HFS+. il est dans "Internet Plug-ins" au lieu de "Internet-Plug-Ins" (i majuscule)... le bouger et ca marche

Pour QT7. Il faut virer l'un des deux plugins quicktime dans Internet Plug-Ins car ils se marchent dessus et empeche de voir des QT dans safari.

Pareil pour Java

maxime


----------



## deneb (16 Mai 2005)

Google ne fonctionne pas ou si peu avec la nouvelle version de safari....
La barre de chargement s'arrête et puis plus rien ne se passe.
avez vous rencontré ce problème ?

existe t-il une solution ?

heureusement qu'il y a firefox qui ne moufte pas.


----------



## XX69 (16 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Et bien j'ai a mon tour un petit souci avec Safari...

J'ai fait un clean install vers Tiger et je n'ai aucun plugins etonnant lié a internet (juste flash, QT, Adobe)...

lors que je veux acceder a mon forum et bien je n'ai pas le texte qui s'affiche... J'ai bien la presentation mais dans les cadres pas de text. Apparement c'est du au DHTML. Or je pensais que Safari etait compatible DHTML. Ou alors c'est le forum qui emploi un DHTML non standard...

je vous mets l'URL d'un exempl pour que vous puissiez voir vous meme (avec Safari 2.0)
http://mta2002.free.fr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=450&start=150

Aider moi, car je n'ai pas envie de retourner a IE pour ce forum specifiquement !!!!

maxime


----------



## XX69 (16 Mai 2005)

Bon l'admin du site vient de desactivé le javascript qui fait du resize d'image et ca devrait aller beaucoup mieux pour Safari...

J'ai le script sous la main si ca interesse quelqu'un...

maxime


----------



## XX69 (16 Mai 2005)

Bon et bien apparement cette MOD php n'est pas compatible avec Safari...

http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=263135&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60

maxime


----------



## doojay (17 Mai 2005)

XX69 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je renote ici mes astuces, resultats pour Safari..
> pour le PDF. le plugins n'est pas dans le bon repertoire si on est en HFS+. il est dans "Internet Plug-ins" au lieu de "Internet-Plug-Ins" (i majuscule)... le bouger et ca marche
> 
> Pour QT7. Il faut virer l'un des deux plugins quicktime dans Internet Plug-Ins car ils se marchent dessus et empeche de voir des QT dans safari.
> ...


Chez moi, rien à faire pour ouvrir un pdf il me demande toujours quel application je veux utiliser


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2005)

Oué Safari quitte de temps en temps sur certains sites dont Mac G... Bizarre...


----------



## Fanoo (18 Mai 2005)

depuis Safari 2 (Tiger), il me demande l'autorisation pendant qu'il télécharge des applications. Je dois toujours dire annuler ou Continuer... pas pratique. comment supprimer cette alerte, SVP ?


----------



## abou (19 Mai 2005)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> depuis Safari 2 (Tiger), il me demande l'autorisation pendant qu'il télécharge des applications. Je dois toujours dire annuler ou Continuer... pas pratique. comment supprimer cette alerte, SVP ?



Installe 
Taboo et tu auras en prime une fonctionnnalité sympa de FireFox que tu peux désactiver : Etre prévenu si tu essaye de fermer une fenêtre multi-tab. Moi ça m'arrive souvent de fermer une fenêtre au lieu d'un onglet !


----------



## audiosong (19 Mai 2005)

c pas le problème la Clean install. Safari marche très bien sur mon G5 1,8 mono mais visiblement sur certains systèmes il est lent et plante... Je me demande bien pourquoi, parce qu'à côté, je suis désolé, mais firefox est bcp plus lent, et puis j'aime pas trop firefox, sauf pour sa meilleure compatibilité.

Apple, faut arrêter les mises à jour système pleines de bugs, on se rapproche de M$oft.


----------



## Timekeeper (22 Mai 2005)

Pour ma part, pas de plantages, mais depuis aujourd'hui je trouve que Safari commence à ramer pendant le chargement de certaines pages, avec la roue multicolore qui sort de sa tanière, dès que j'ai quelques onglets ouverts...
_A confirmer dans les jours qui viennent..._



[edit] Et puis le placement sur la page qui se fait avant le chargement des photos, ce qui fait que je ne me retrouve pas souvent au bon endroit de la page sur les forums par exemple. Alors que ma vielle version de Safari (la dernière pour 10.2.8) le faisait très bien, un comble :hein:


----------



## Inor (22 Mai 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, rien à faire pour ouvrir un pdf il me demande toujours quel application je veux utiliser



Je n'ai pas ces Pb. Car j'ai laissé à Adobe Reader 7.0.1 le soin d'ouvrir les PDF de Safari.
Il passe en priorité devant les autres plugins qui font la même chose, sans rien demander.  :love: 
Et lui, possède de nombreuses qualités, propriétés que les autres non pas - même si certains, sur le forum, ne l'aiment pas.   Allons savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## Supa (26 Mai 2005)

Je profite de ce fil pour poser ma question.
Je ne suis pas encore passé sur Tiger je navigue donc avec la version 1.3 de Safari.

Ma question: depuis quelque temps, le contenu texte de certaines pages web s'affiche avec des caractères erronés... 

Est-ce que qqun a déjà eu ce problème?


----------



## zitol (9 Juin 2005)

Pour resoudre le probleme wmp "erreur lors de la creation d'un fichier tmp unique" j'ai trouvé une solution : il faut que le nom du disque de demarrage soit sans carateres etendus style : @®*... il faut enployer des lettres simples... et ca marche !
Microsoft c'est vraiment hallucinant, j'en rirait presque si je n'avais pas galere 3 semaines avant de trouver la soluce.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2005)

Je suis passé à Tiger depuis peu de temps.
Sur panther, quand je faisais un clic droit sur le bouton retour, j'avais un bref historique.
Alors que maintenant, je ne peux plus le faire, il me demande si je veux rendre l'élément visible... 

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ou est ce que c'est sans espoir?


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut, je suis sur Tiger 10.4.2 et Safari 2
Lorsque je vais sur le site des Wriggles (ma signature), ça ne fonctionne pas du tout, normalement en passant sur les photos ça doit les.... modifier   ...mais là rien !
Les liens également ne fonctionnent pas, je dois faire clic droit puis "ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenetre"
C'est pareil chez vous ?  
J'ai essayé avec FireFox moi ça me fait la même chose...  
Normalement sur PC ça marche (en tout cas ça marchait ...)


----------



## JediMac (16 Juillet 2005)

Rien avec Safari, mais ça fonctionne à peu près avec Camino.


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Juillet 2005)

Merci je vais essayer avec Camino...   
Mais pourquoi ça marche pas avec Safari ? Y'a rien à faire ?   
Faut que je change de signature...  
J'étais tout content en plus je viens de comprendre comment ça foctionne les balises !


----------



## phoenixx (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je suis sous Os 10.3.9 tout mis à jour, avec Safari 1.3.2.
Mon problème est le suivant : dans Safari, quand je clique sur l'icône "afficher tous les signets", afin d'en effacer un, Safari plante, avec le message "Safari a quitté inopinément, etc.". Ca me faisait déjà le coup avec la version précédente, mais pas avec les plus anciennes. A noter que j'ai réinstallé Os X en faisant une install "archiver et installer".

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## G34 (7 Mars 2006)

phoenixx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je suis sous Os 10.3.9 tout mis à jour, avec Safari 1.3.2.
> Mon problème est le suivant : dans Safari, quand je clique sur l'icône "afficher tous les signets", afin d'en effacer un, Safari plante, avec le message "Safari a quitté inopinément, etc.".



Bonsoir,
J'ai le même problème. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2006)

Depuis quelques jours, Safari plante lorsque mon Mac sort de veille... C'est étrange, je ne vois pas à quoi cela est dû... Les seuls trucs que j'ai installé sont la dernière mise à jour de Flash et de Real...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Mai 2006)

Je suppose que te donner les conseils habituels ne te serviront à rien (plist, cache, nouvelle session, autorisations)...
Tu peux toujours dégager les modules flash et real et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## kmilloo (5 Mai 2006)

Bonjour...

Sous osX 10.3.9 avec safari 1.3.2 depuis quelques jours consulter mes boites mail devient impossible. Quand je me logge sur yahoo ou hotmail, la roue multicolore apparait et safari quitte tout seul en me proposant d'envoyer un rapport d'erreur.
Au debut c'etait seulement qd j'allais sur ma boite hotmail par adium, ensuite hotmail par la voie classique (en tapant l'adresse) et maintenant ca le fait aussi sur Yahoo.....
Est ce que quelqu'un rencontre des problèmes identiques? Et d'où est ce que ca pourrait venir?
Merci


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que te donner les conseils habituels ne te serviront à rien (plist, cache, nouvelle session, autorisations)...
> Tu peux toujours dégager les modules flash et real et voir ce que ça donne.



Il semble qu'après avoir retiré les modules Flash, les plantages disparaissent. Personne ne rencontre ce problème avec la dernière mouture (beta) de Flash?


----------



## rhodes (8 Mai 2006)

N'ayant rien installé depuis 2/3 semaines et utisant un "SAFARI" en pleine forme je ne vois dans tes misères qu'un conflit...donc poubelle provisoirement...essai et ...conclusion !!! Les conflits sont rares sur MAC mais ça existe quand mème.

Courage et amitiés


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2006)

rhodes a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant rien installé depuis 2/3 semaines et utisant un "SAFARI" en pleine forme je ne vois dans tes misères qu'un conflit...donc poubelle provisoirement...essai et ...conclusion !!! Les conflits sont rares sur MAC mais ça existe quand mème.
> 
> Courage et amitiés



J'ai réinstallé la version 8 de Flash après avoir retiré la beta 8.5, et ça a l'air ok.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2006)

damva a dit:
			
		

> attention j'ai eu le meme pb ce week end. résultat j'ai utilisé l(outil de clena de l'appel care.
> et réusltat mon imac est définitivement planté et j'ai perdu mes données.
> bravo l'apple care. le seul conseil est de réisntaller l'OS. si c'est ca je retourne sur PC tout de suite.
> bref ne faite rien tout seul.
> ...


Je comprends ta colère, mais essaie de ne pas prendre ton cas pour une généralité. 
2 petites choses : 
- Es-tu certain de ne pas avoir fait de mauvaises manipulations? Dans la majorité des cas il est possible de récupérer le système.
- Pour quelle raison n'avais-tu pas de sauvegarde de tes données? L'absence de virus et la stabilité de MacOS (eh oui! ) ne justifie pas de ne pas faire de backup. Un accident est vite arrivé : un verre d'eau sur le mac, une panne hardware, un vol... Bref, le backup est INDISPENSABLE, et on ne le dira jamais assez


----------



## damva (9 Mai 2006)

allucinant : je vous dis que Safari palntait constament : notamment sur ce forum (qu'il refusait d'ouvrir) et onme dit que mon message n'a rien a voir avec le sujet ????
il s'agit selon le techos de l'appel care des premiers signes. je souhaites seulement prévenir de ne pas faire la mm erreur que moi a savoir utiliser l'outil de réparation.
je trouve vraiment la réaction dinge de la chine.


----------



## damva (9 Mai 2006)

désolé pour les coquilles de frappe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2006)

damva a dit:
			
		

> désolé pour les coquilles de frappe.


Ce n'est pas tes coquilles que tu dois être désolé... Je vois que tu as ouvert un autre sujet,  nous allons donc continuer par là.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mai 2006)

damva a dit:
			
		

> allucinant : je vous dis que Safari palntait constament : notamment sur ce forum (qu'il refusait d'ouvrir) et onme dit que mon message n'a rien a voir avec le sujet ????
> il s'agit selon le techos de l'appel care des premiers signes. je souhaites seulement prévenir de ne pas faire la mm erreur que moi a savoir utiliser l'outil de réparation.
> je trouve vraiment la réaction dinge de la chine.



Je cite ton précédent message :


> attention j'ai eu le meme pb ce week end. résultat j'ai utilisé l(outil de clena de l'appel care.
> et réusltat mon imac est définitivement planté et j'ai perdu mes données.
> bravo l'apple care. le seul conseil est de réisntaller l'OS. si c'est ca je retourne sur PC tout de suite.
> bref ne faite rien tout seul.
> ...


Comme tu le dis toi-même, tu préviens qu'il ne faut pas utiliser l'outil de réparation (j'imagine que c'est Techtool Deluxe). C'est bien, on est content mais je doute que ça concerne quelqu'un ici. Il y a sur ce forum un certains nombre de sujets qui contiennent des conseils sur ce qu'il faut faire en cas de problème avec une application (préférences, caches, plug-ins, autre utilisateur, dans le cas de Safari : réinitialisation, etc&#8230 et quand les gens en viennent à utiliser un logiciel potentiellement dangereux comme celui-ci (puisqu'il touche au catalogue du disque dur), ce qui ne devrait arriver qu'en tout dernier recours, ils savent qu'il faut faire une sauvegarde avant. Si le gars qui t'a conseillé à l'AppleCare est un incompétent et que tu as envie d'en parler tu as le forum Réagissez pour ça.
Après, que tu ait peut-être perdu toutes tes données et que tu veuilles repasser à Windows c'est dommage pour toi mais je me répète ça n'a rien à faire ici, d'autant plus que tu as déjà créé un autre sujet.
Ton message originel est cité dans deux messages donc il ne va pas disparaître ; le débat est clos. Maintenant, à moins que tu n'ait des solutions à apporter, tu serais gentil de ne pas venir polluer le sujet.



			
				damva a dit:
			
		

> désolé pour les coquilles de frappe.


Tu as un bouton "Éditer" en bas à droite de ton message pendant 3 heures, pas besoin de poster à nouveau.


----------



## Jacques L (5 Juin 2006)

Speed download en est à sa version 4.0.2 :mouais: 
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22616
juste pour info car je en l'ai pas chargé, je n'ai pas envie d'en rajouter une couche à ce safari si plantogène. Je pensais être le seul, mais je viens de découvrir sur le forum que c'est un ennuis largement partagé. Si quelqu'un a une bonne idée...


----------



## macmiche (26 Juin 2006)

je repose mon pb ici
j'ai de plus en plus de pb d'affichage typo dans safari : caractères chinois et surtout problèmes d'approche avec des lettres qui se superposent, ce matin dans les pages jaunes je ne pouvais pas lire les n° de tel...


----------



## Jacques L (26 Juin 2006)

Essaie dans les préférences de safari aspect>menu déroullant du bas>Occidental (ISO latin1)
avec ce réglage, je n'ai pas de problème.
Sinon, je ne vois qu'un problème de police, pour essayer il faudrait désactiver toutes les polices dans "livre des polices" et/ou suitcase


----------



## macmiche (27 Juin 2006)

c'est ce que j'avais comme réglage


----------



## Jacques L (27 Juin 2006)

personnellement j'ai eu ce problème dans mail, j'ai fait comme je l'ai dit plus haut un grand ménage dans les polices. Mon problème venait de là, j'avais 2 polices helvetica, une true type et une type 1 qui partageaient le même n° postscript si j'ai bien tout compris. Que ce soient les soft adobe ou microsoft, ils fournissent souvent des polices qui se retrouvent en double ou triple

Voici le chemin que j'ai suivi pour repartir propre. *Attention, je ne prétends pas détenir la vérité :*

J'ai téléchargé Fontexplorer sur le site linotype (gratuit et utilisé quotidiennement dans l'imprimerie)

J'ai supprimé (pas simplement décoché) toutes les polices bibliothèque>fonts aussi bien dans Macintosh HD que utilisateur de manière à ne garder que 19 polices system dans le livre des polices.
*attention ne pas toucher à system>bibliothèque>fonts*

J'ai transféré les polices que je voulais garder dans un nouveau dossier et je les active par "font explorer" et n'utilise pas du tout "livre des police"
C'est le chemin que j'ai suivi, je ne le donne que pour info, j'espère que cela pourra t'être utile


----------

